# Excel 2007 spreadsheet active watchlist?



## camel96 (29 March 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knew if it is, and if so, how it is possible to create a watchlist within an excel spreadsheet that is directly linked to the stock price quotes of an internet site i.e. yahoo finance. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SuperGlue (29 March 2010)

Google: Excel 2007 get external data.

There is a youtube link.


----------

